# Hartmann Winter specials up on Achtuning.com!



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

Hartmann Winter specials up on Achtuning.com!

We've got deep discounts on a few Hartmann 17" and 18" wheels. We've also placed a link to the Tire Rack on the main page of our online catalog so our customers can pick out the exact snow tires they would like to run, plus if you use the link to order tires we'll give you free mounting and balancing on your order!

We have Hartmann 18x8.0" ET35 B7 RS4-332-S wheels on sale for *$440 off* per set!
Wheels are in stock and ready for immediate shipment!

We have Hartmann 18x8.0" ET 42 RS4-DTM wheels on sale for *$420 off* per set!
Wheels are in stock and ready for immediate shipment!

We have the new Hartmann 17x8.0" ET35 RS6-172 HC wheels on sale for *$240 off* per set!
Wheels are in stock and ready for immediate shipment!

We have Hartmann 17x7.5" ET42 S4-114 wheels on sale for *$240 off* per set!
Wheels are in stock and ready for immediate shipment!


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Hartmann Winter specials up on Achtuning.com! ([email protected])*

The Hartmann guys treated me right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Hartmann Winter specials up on Achtuning.com! ([email protected]!NG)*

And hint to your families...


----------

